# Get your plumber action figure



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

https://www.amstdmedia.com/merchandise/
Don't forget about the Champion comic book, it's a hoot, a real JOKE!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
Unbelievable


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Been there done that, gave them to the grandsons.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Been there done that, gave them to the grandsons.



I want one too!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Send a few this way please :thumbup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool! Now they need to come out with an evil plumber. He could be holding sharkbites in one hand, and a bottle of drano in the other!! Endless possibilities!!! :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Does it have a Kung Fu grip?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Cool! Now they need to come out with an evil plumber. He could be holding sharkbites in one hand, and a bottle of drano in the other!! Endless possibilities!!! :laughing:


 LOL:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Does it have a Kung Fu grip?



You remember Stretch Armstrong? LOL, man we had lot's of fun with that one. Hey, how far can you stretch.. ah never mind!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I want some, too


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I ordered on of everything on the page. :thumbsup:

Gonna glue the doll to the hood of the van:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Now all you need is a really cool pen.


----------

